# Recommend...



## danisat (Apr 26, 2018)

Which camera can you recomend to photos with artificial lights...inside room...compact camera


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 26, 2018)

Fujifilm X100F


----------



## danisat (Apr 29, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Fujifilm X100F


What about the rx100v? Sony


----------



## danisat (Apr 29, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Fujifilm X100F


What about the rx100v?


----------



## DennyN (May 15, 2018)

danisat said:


> Which camera can you recomend to photos with artificial lights...inside room...compact camera



I wanted a small camera as to not distract or cause a lot of attention when I took Photos at the Cleveland Art Museum under artificial and dim lighting this winter. I was worried how to get some good shot with no flash. I took an old point and shoot Sony DSC-S40 that fits in my shirt pocket and got these images.
Here are the pics Cleveland Museum of Art - Denny Noll
Minimal post processing. Sony cameras and the Ziess lenses are amazing.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 16, 2018)

Take a look at the Panasonic TZ100 and 200...


----------



## danisat (May 16, 2018)

DennyN said:


> danisat said:
> 
> 
> > Which camera can you recomend to photos with artificial lights...inside room...compact camera
> ...


Ok !
But what happens when you have people ...movement...?


----------



## DennyN (May 16, 2018)

danisat said:


> DennyN said:
> 
> 
> > danisat said:
> ...



Sorry, no clue, newbie.


----------

